# I eat 8 prunes a day just to go...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

If I didn't have my prunes with me, I don't think I would go. I have 5 in the morning with breakfast and three when I come home....in order to go among other things I do. Thank goodness for prunes!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Wow.......I've never tried prunes, but I'm willing to try just about anything some days, LOL!! I don't know if I've ever even HAD prunes?? Do they taste alright?? Or is it one of those things you just sort of have to pinch your nose and swallow real quick so you don't taste it??


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I actually really like the taste. Nice and sweet, it's like raisins.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

when I turned 40 a few friends all got me a bottle of prune juice as a joke. Well being a IBS-CG person I decided to try it. Oh it was the worst stuff I ever drank. I gagged. The I dumped it down the drain. Never again will I drink prune juice. Hopefully the prunes have a better flavor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

prunes have a great flavor. unfortunately, they don't make me go, but, then again, nothing seems to work for me!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I eat 6 every day and I think they help al0t.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Prunes juice is not the same Gottogo,less concentrate and taste good.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have never tried prunes or prune juice either. Everything in the world constipates me. I would love to try something natural that would help me completely go. So, prunes are better tasting than prune juice?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It depend of the juice LOL.chimi,eat a box of prunes you gonna pass a good time.Almost an orgasm.







Seriously,strart slowly.I still tried to take the good amount to be regular.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Prunes are good. I eat 6-8 per day at about 8pm. If nothing else, they've got some good antioxidant properties. Spasman, I'm gonna go out and eat 4lbs.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

stewed prunes are great. organically grown prunes are even better cause they don't have all the hideous sulfites and nitrates and all matter of #### in regular prunes (like Sunsweet's) - if you want good tasting prune juice, just soak your dried prunes overnight in the fridge in water and in the morning drink the water. you can also add a little good maple syrup (also good for C). try stewed prunes over vanilla ice cream (if you do dairy) or soy/rice ice cream if you don't (do dairy, that is,) for dessert at night. here's another anti C recipe:take as many dried prunes as you wish, thrown them into a small pot with a handful of raisins, some tapioca, a little vanilla extract, some cinammon, cover with water, bring to a boil, lower to a simmer, eat like soup at nighttime or first thing in the morning. - by the way- figs are even higher in fiber than prunes - if you can get your hands on fresh figs (not easy in america) pig out on them. immediate relief from C with no digestive upset. prunes can cause gas in some people sensitive to fructose etc. and a little note to those not familiar with prunes: they are what plums become when dried.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ghitta,it's true,prunes make me gassy.I will ask my doctor about the breath test for fructose malabsortion.Prunes also hurt.


----------



## westford (Sep 4, 2000)

"Prunes also hurt."Spasman: How are you using the prunes? You are supposed to eat them...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Oh,i was using them as an enema.







Westford,of course i eat them.But now i take a break because of the winds.Yeah too windy around here.The hurricane Spas.


----------



## brook0114 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've tried drinking warm prune juice. It helps, but it tastes very gross.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

try mixing prune juice with pear or apple juice and by all means drink it cold!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just bought yellow pruns,i hope they help with less irritability.Ghitta,you can change tour sig.


----------

